# Polishing Vape Gear



## Rob Fisher

I have to say after watching some YouTube videos on refurbishing old metal objects I decided to try polishing my Dvarw's with the Dremel. It is very satisfying and really easy to do!

The Novus is to polish my drip tips with. Flitz is the final polish with a rag.


I got the hand held exntention for the Dremel and it's a whole heap easier to handle!



I also got a small vice to hold the Dremel head when I need two hands on the time I am polishing.



Before!



After and ready for sunlight cleaning with a toothbrush.



Bazinga!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 10


----------



## mstrauss003

Well done uncle Rob!! Looks like you are getting a very nice shine after the polishing.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## method1

Nice! Where did you get the Flitz?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

method1 said:


> Nice! Where did you get the Flitz?



Everything came from Amazon USA @method1. I haven't left the house in 6 weeks... at least I can shop at Amazon to my MyUS and DHL to home! Bazinga!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## method1

Rob Fisher said:


> Everything came from Amazon USA @method1. I haven't left the house in 6 weeks... at least I can shop at Amazon to my MyUS and DHL to home! Bazinga!



MyUS works?? That's a game changer

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

method1 said:


> MyUS works?? That's a game changer



MyUS for the HUGE WIN! I have had three parcels via DHL from MyUS in the last week! Make sure you select DHL because FedEx sucks noogies!

Reactions: Like 5 | Informative 1


----------



## method1

Rob Fisher said:


> MyUS for the HUGE WIN! I have had three parcels via DHL from MyUS in the last week! Make sure you select DHL because FedEx sucks noogies!



Excellent, thanks for the info, I will begin abusing MyUS immediately!
One thing to note though, the new SARS rule about only allowing 3 shipments per individual per year is generally being enforced by couriers, so maybe check that out before ordering again!

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

method1 said:


> Excellent, thanks for the info, I will begin abusing MyUS immediately!
> One thing to note though, the new SARS rule about only allowing 3 shipments per individual per year is generally being enforced by couriers, so maybe check that out before ordering again!



Touch wood... never had an issue and I get at least two DHL parcels a month from MyUS and have done for the last year or two.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Resistance

@Rob Fisher toothpaste is a perfect final polish abrasive before cleaning. Just use a little moisture while polishing. Before the final rinse.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 2


----------



## Resistance

Awesome work!!!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Resistance said:


> @Rob Fisher toothpaste is a perfect final polish abrasive before cleaning. Just use a little moisture while polishing. Before the final rinse.



Will try some Aquafresh tomorrow!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Willyza

Can we see the full pic pf the fish pls @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Resistance

Rob Fisher said:


> Will try some Aquafresh tomorrow!


Just a tip. Mix it if it's aqua fresh.
The gell type toothpaste dont work so well. The abrasive is in the white of the toothpaste,but the Aquafresh should work well if mixed. The blue gell Colgate works fine. The white one even better.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Willyza said:


> Can we see the full pic pf the fish pls @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6


----------



## Willyza

OK, Now I see why 
it's a beauty

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Thanks to Riaan for reminding me I had a Modmaker thingy I bough to shine tube mods on a drill... it also has an attachment to take attys! Bazinga!




Oh wow, that was a lot easier!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2 | Creative 1


----------



## Resistance

Rob Fisher said:


> Thanks to Riaan for reminding me I had a Madmaker thingy I bough to shine tube mods on a drill... it also has an attachment to take attys! Bazinga!
> View attachment 196083
> View attachment 196084
> 
> 
> Oh wow, that was a lot easier!
> View attachment 196085


Epic results as well. Was that done Only with Flitz?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Resistance said:


> Epic results as well. Was that done Only with Flitz?



Yes only Fritz. Next one I’m gonna start with the Dremel and finish off with the mod maker thingy and Fkitz. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Resistance

Rob Fisher said:


> Yes only Fritz. Next one I’m gonna start with the Dremel and finish off with the mod maker thingy and Fkitz.
> 
> If it's that good don't change it!
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

OK, it's official... the best result is to polish with the Dremel using red rouge first and then finishing it off on the Modmaker Drill thingy with Flitz! And an added bonus is Flitz polishes the drip tips as well! So this is an all-around Bazinga and a Chicken Dinner!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

I have been searching online for a Desktop buffing wheel but all I can find is Desktop grinders? Are they the same thing and can the grinding wheel be replaced with a buffing pad?

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Jp1905

I got my paws on a Ti Goon,the barrel had several scratches so I also set on a quest to restore it.

Before



Hand polish using Autosol:



Some more elbow grease with the Autosol:



Finally used the Dremel as well:




A mate also asked me to polish his normal SS OG Goon,turned out quite nice:



Side by side with the Ti:

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 6


----------



## Resistance

Rob Fisher said:


> I have been searching online for a Desktop buffing wheel but all I can find is Desktop grinders? Are they the same thing and can the grinding wheel be replaced with a buffing pad?
> View attachment 196107



You can replace the wheels if need be. The buffing well you get need to have the same diameter mandrel/arbor as the existing wheel. It makes it an easy swop.

You can also get the same results with a drill fitted with a buffing wheel and a drill clamp. The drill will be noisy. Much more dB than a bench grinder will output.
Making the bench grinder sensible for night te use.
Also you get an extension for the bench grinder with a tapered mandrill which can basically host different size diameter buffing wheels



Two clamp style mandrills


And screw type taperd ,any size should work that's smaller than the max thread. Thread direction to be checked. Grinder wheel rotates clockwise on the left and anti clock on the right side

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Many thanks @Resistance! I finally found a dedicated buffing wheel at Cape Watch Company! Bazinga!



Love your shiny Goons! Chicken Dinner!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Resistance

Rob Fisher said:


> Many thanks @Resistance! I finally found a dedicated buffing wheel at Cape Watch Company! Bazinga!
> View attachment 196119
> 
> 
> Love your shiny Goons! Chicken Dinner!



@Rob Fisher that's nice. 
Although if you get the grinder you get all the attachments with to use as a grinder as well . especially for the fishing gear and stuff that needs sharpening 
Like knives and grinding a bolt flat etc.
Still if you feel it better to have a dedicated setup then go for it.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance

https://www.google.co.za/search?q=r...s-opera-mobile&prmd=sivn#imgrc=guxBEoZVWdIdeM
Ardendorf

makro/builders

you can swop out one wheel and it's dual purpose.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

I didn't like the sandblasted gold look so I took it to the polishing station.

Reactions: Like 2 | Creative 1


----------



## Resistance

Rob Fisher said:


> I didn't like the sandblasted gold look so I took it to the polishing station.
> View attachment 196146
> View attachment 196147



Oh my!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ugi

Ish she's no more gold

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

I still have my shiny gold one!

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Resistance

@Rob fisher it seems the journey has begun.
Fisher buffing works!
[ATTACH]196153[/ATTACH] [ATTACH]196154[/ATTACH]
[URL]https://dimar.co.za/polishing-accessories/2804-pigtails-m12-left-hand-buffing-with-bench-grinders-6009515845520.html?cmp_id=1729996685&adg_id=67764584076&device=m&gclid=Cj0KCQjw-_j1BRDkARIsAJcfmTEZ6-RZeDT7BIuML-2GIEi4qbRssj2fOR1dncEOhHmbI-FkzQ8WHvAaAu5pEALw_wcB[/URL]

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Lockdown is causing me to become OCD with things Shiny! So back to the boathouse and polishing station with Baby Choo!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Genosmate

Rob Fisher said:


> Lockdown is causing me to become OCD with things Shiny! So back to the boathouse and polishing station with Baby Choo!
> 
> View attachment 196202
> View attachment 196203
> View attachment 196204
> View attachment 196205



Jeez.............When I read the first line I thought you were going to polish Choo!!

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Silver

Wow @Rob Fisher , this is amazing
I can just imagine how cool it must be to polish the dwarves up
I wonder how long they will stay shiny for and whether you will have to continue polishing?

Nice to see Choo and I agree with @Genosmate , I read that post quickly and thought you were going to polish Choo. Haha

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

It's time for @BigGuy's mech to shine again!

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Dvarw and Goon getting polished!

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Time to polish my Stab Wood Paddy Mech! Polishing is done! Now off to the basin and some warm water, sunlight dishwasher and toothbrush!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Dicodes 25 polished and polish Dvarw DL on top!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Jp1905

Rob Fisher said:


> Dvarw and Goon getting polished!
> View attachment 196310


The skipper has a Goon!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jp1905

I ordered one of those polishing jiggies for R150 so once that arrives the fun will start!

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Jp1905 said:


> The skipper has a Goon!



He has two Goons!


----------



## Jp1905

Rob Fisher said:


> He has two Goons!


Say whaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaat!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jp1905

Then again...what would SA’s Godfather of Vape be without a Goon in his arsenal!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ARYANTO

Jp1905 said:


> I got my paws on a Ti Goon,the barrel had several scratches so I also set on a quest to restore it.
> 
> Before
> View attachment 196108
> 
> 
> Hand polish using Autosol:
> View attachment 196109
> 
> 
> Some more elbow grease with the Autosol:
> View attachment 196110
> 
> 
> Finally used the Dremel as well:
> View attachment 196111
> View attachment 196112
> 
> 
> A mate also asked me to polish his normal SS OG Goon,turned out quite nice:
> View attachment 196113
> 
> 
> Side by side with the Ti:
> View attachment 196114


Why don't I have mates who can do me favours ? Everybody runs to me for favours , If some one calls my name the normal response is ''What do you want ?''

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

I ran out of Dvarw's to polish so I polished a couple of knives! Bazinga!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Christos

Whats this?? Lockdown has @Rob Fisher doing manual labour 
Nice work @Rob Fisher. I see the wife finally banished you to the serenity of your "boat House"

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Christos said:


> Whats this?? Lockdown has @Rob Fisher doing manual labour
> Nice work @Rob Fisher. I see the wife finally banished you to the serenity of your "boat House"



And my hands are even getting dirty!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Christos

Rob Fisher said:


> And my hands are even getting dirty!


Next thing we know you will be doing an oil change and maybe some minor plumbing

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## MrGSmokeFree



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

MrGSmokeFree said:


> View attachment 196432



Winner Winner Chicken Dinner! And I WISH!

Reactions: Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Last two Dvarw's polished in the drill and Dremel systems... my desktop polishing machine should arrive tomorrow! Then the polishing shifts into high gear! The government had better lift lockdown soon... I need to step away from the polishing station and go fishing!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Christos

Rob Fisher said:


> Last two Dvarw's polished in the drill and Dremel systems... my desktop polishing machine should arrive tomorrow! Then the polishing shifts into high gear! The government had better lift lockdown soon... I need to step away from the polishing station and go fishing!
> View attachment 196445


When can i send you some atties to touch up?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Christos said:


> When can i send you some atties to touch up?



@Christos for you... anytime!

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Alex

Not vape gear, but I just find this stuff fascinating

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Alex said:


> Not vape gear, but I just find this stuff fascinating




Love that too! I also enjoy restoration video's which gave me the idea in the first place!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Alex

Rob Fisher said:


> Love that too! I also enjoy restoration video's which gave me the idea in the first place!


I love all the restoration videos, so relaxing and enjoyable.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Alex said:


> Not vape gear, but I just find this stuff fascinating




Thanks for this @Alex! I am been down the YouTube rabbit hole again!

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 3


----------



## ARYANTO

Alex said:


> Not vape gear, but I just find this stuff fascinating



...and off on another Y/T excursion , thanks to @Alex  , ended up at ''making coin rings'' ...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## ARYANTO

Rob Fisher said:


> Love that too! I also enjoy restoration video's which gave me the idea in the first place!


@Rob Fisher , check out the old Matchbox car restoration vids , keeps me busy for hours.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance

ARYANTO said:


> @Rob Fisher , check out the old Matchbox car restoration vids , keeps me busy for hours.



Share a link please. Is it the die casts?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ARYANTO

Resistance said:


> Share a link please. Is it the die casts?


YIP , Really cool .
https://www.youtube.com/user/pso316a

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## ARYANTO

Christos said:


> When can i send you some atties to touch up?


@Rob Fisher , you can start a lucrative little sideline here , interesting q. Can you polish ''rainbow'' tanks or is the colours going to come off or is it burned into the metal ?

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

ARYANTO said:


> @Rob Fisher , you can start a lucrative little sideline here , interesting q. Can you polish ''rainbow'' tanks or is the colours going to come off or is it burned into the metal ?



I'm not really sure @ARYANTO. I'm not really a handyman type... but my guess is it may well polish the rainbow out... but that's just a guess.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

It was time for the ESG Skylines and Skyfall to head to the polishing station!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Resistance

ARYANTO said:


> @Rob Fisher , you can start a lucrative little sideline here , interesting q. Can you polish ''rainbow'' tanks or is the colours going to come off or is it burned into the metal ?


No brother. If it's heat treated, It will also slightly alter the colour.
If it's a coating like many commercial gear then it's coming off.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

OK, polishing just got real! Desktop buffing wheel just got delivered! Bazinga! Now to start polishing the world!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

First up on the buffing wheel is @BigGuy's stacked mech! Bazinga!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Resistance

Rob Fisher said:


> First up on the buffing wheel is @BigGuy's stacked mech! Bazinga!
> View attachment 196572
> View attachment 196573
> View attachment 196574
> View attachment 196575



Awesome!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

I spent some time with the buffing wheel tonight and it's not quite as simple as the YouTube videos make it out to be... it's a really messy affair and compound and fluff from the wheels go everywhere. Also, you have to wear a mask and of course not easy with glasses... you also have to wear an apron to stop your clothes getting impregnated with buffing compound. Then you really should bolt the buffing wheel to the desk because if you catch an edge of the thing you are buffing all hell breaks loose! @Genosmate did warn me luckily so I was ready for it...

I polished a REO, Noisy Cricket II and a Dvarw! The REO polished up nicely but the Noisy Cricket had a coating on it so that was a ***** and I need to give it more attention tomorrow... the Dvarw sparkled! 

The Skylines also came out beautifully and they can go into the display cabinet now.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## ARYANTO

Rob Fisher said:


> OK, polishing just got real! Desktop buffing wheel just got delivered! Bazinga! Now to start polishing the world!
> View attachment 196571


Nice addition , have fun , what's next ? The Mrs's copper ware ?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Christos

ARYANTO said:


> Nice addition , have fun , what's next ? The Mrs's copper ware ?


She must never know! Imagine the misus creating a queue of things to polish

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

Today was a no polishing day... first day in a week or two that the Dremel, drill and buffing wheel remained quiet.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Resistance

Rob Fisher said:


> Today was a no polishing day... first day in a week or two that the Dremel, drill and buffing wheel remained quiet.



Im very proud of you taking the pleasure in DIY. It's an epic feeling to do something with ones hands and the results makes it worth watching.

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

Resistance said:


> Im very proud of you taking the pleasure in DIY. It's an epic feeling to do something with ones hands and the results makes it worth watching.



Big time! And I'm not a handyman at all so this polishing is producing awesome results for a non DIY'er!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Resistance

Awesome!


Rob Fisher said:


> Big time! And I'm not a handyman at all so this polishing is producing awesome results for a non DIY'er!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Mollie

Uncle Rob

Look what you made me do

Maybe not as good as yours but my first project and the missus like it












Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## Rob Fisher

The vaper said:


> Uncle Rob
> 
> Look what you made me do
> 
> Maybe not as good as yours but my first project and the missus like it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk



@The vaper Good man! Looks awesome!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Sunday AFternoon Polish session! Kayfun 5 Squared RTA, Cyclone RDA and SQuape N[duro]. Before and after!

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## Rob Fisher

Found some more stuff to polish today! Bazinga! Will post a pic again when the Magpie approves!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

The RDA's hit the polishing desk today!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Two REO's also hit the polishing desk today but they will need another session because they are not perfect yet.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Willi

This is a awesome thread to keep an eye on, specially if you like shiny things. I have a question to uncle Rob, I see a dani has been polished, but before I try the dani mini, have you tried polishing on of those? don’t want to end up ruining it

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Willi said:


> This is a awesome thread to keep an eye on, specially if you like shiny things. I have a question to uncle Rob, I see a dani has been polished, but before I try the dani mini, have you tried polishing on of those? don’t want to end up ruining it



@Willi I haven't polished one yet but it will polish up really well. Just make sure you take it apart and you only polish the Stainless steel part. If you want to see a video of how to take apart the Dani check my YouTube video of it.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Willi

Rob Fisher said:


> @Willi I haven't polished one yet but it will polish up really well. Just make sure you take it apart and you only polish the Stainless steel part. If you want to see a video of how to take apart the Dani check my YouTube video of it.


Thank very much ! I have seen it and will copy it exactly, if I eventually get time off course

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Today it was a Dani Mini's turn to visit the polishing workstation!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

Stratum Gold Time Edition! Hand polished with a "Get your Shine On" cloth!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Asterix

Rob Fisher said:


> Stratum Gold Time Edition! Hand polished with a "Get your Shine On" cloth!
> View attachment 196963
> View attachment 196964
> View attachment 196965
> View attachment 196966
> View attachment 196967
> View attachment 196968
> View attachment 196969
> View attachment 196970


Wow! Nice.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

I ran out of vape gear to polish so I polished some currency! Wow, these are really difficult to photograph! They are so beautiful in real life!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Christos

Rob Fisher said:


> I ran out of vape gear to polish so I polished some currency! Wow, these are really difficult to photograph! They are so beautiful in real life!
> View attachment 197360


"I ran out of vape gear to polish" I dont believe you!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

Christos said:


> "I ran out of vape gear to polish" I dont believe you!



OK, you are right... I needed a change and I needed to experiment a bit so the coins were used!

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

Came in Vape Mail today from Amazon! Another rated polish to try!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

I'm not the biggest handyman but have enjoyed polishing stuff. Now to shift into a higher gear. I managed to pick up an original Stratum in need of some love and attention. I think I have been watching too many YouTube restoration video's! Here goes nothing!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Genosmate

Rob Fisher said:


> Came in Vape Mail today from Amazon! Another rated polish to try!
> View attachment 197595



You need to start a new thread ..........."Show Us Your Polishing Gear"

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

The Original Stratum resurrection! Here are the pictures before...

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

This time I used Mothers Mag & Aluminium Polish and did it by hand only! This is the first pass... I will do it again because there is the odd spot I need to pay attention to... but the transformation is nothing short of miraculous! Best buy ever! I now have a sparkling original Stratum to add to the collection!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 10


----------



## Christos

Rob Fisher said:


> This time I used Mothers Mag & Aluminium Polish and did it by hand only! This is the first pass... I will do it again because there is the odd spot I need to pay attention to... but the transformation is nothing short of miraculous! Best buy ever! I now have a sparkling original Stratum to add to the collection!
> View attachment 197668
> View attachment 197669
> View attachment 197670
> View attachment 197671
> View attachment 197672
> View attachment 197673
> View attachment 197674
> View attachment 197675

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Cornelius

Rob Fisher said:


> This time I used Mothers Mag & Aluminium Polish and did it by hand only! This is the first pass... I will do it again because there is the odd spot I need to pay attention to... but the transformation is nothing short of miraculous! Best buy ever! I now have a sparkling original Stratum to add to the collection!
> View attachment 197668
> View attachment 197669
> View attachment 197670
> View attachment 197671
> View attachment 197672
> View attachment 197673
> View attachment 197674
> View attachment 197675



Jeez uncle, that turned out fantastic! Might be 1 of your nicest mods now!

Reactions: Agree 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Cornelius said:


> Jeez uncle, that turned out fantastic! Might be 1 of your nicest mods now!



Agreed! I was blown away by the transformation... I figured if I stuffed it up it would be a big loss... but you right it's a new favourite! Bazinga!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Resistance

Rob Fisher said:


> This time I used Mothers Mag & Aluminium Polish and did it by hand only! This is the first pass... I will do it again because there is the odd spot I need to pay attention to... but the transformation is nothing short of miraculous! Best buy ever! I now have a sparkling original Stratum to add to the collection!
> View attachment 197668
> View attachment 197669
> View attachment 197670
> View attachment 197671
> View attachment 197672
> View attachment 197673
> View attachment 197674
> View attachment 197675



Is that still polish in the trademark?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Resistance said:


> Is that still polish in the trademark?



Nope... it's the way it was engraved.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Resistance

Rob Fisher said:


> Nope... it's the way it was engraved.


Because it looks awesome with the white trademark

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Christos

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 197809


Just need some crackers to scoop up that cream cheese

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Rob Fisher

OMG this polishing is more like a restoration! My Grandfathers Sgian-dubh! This isn't a simple 5 minutes job like polishing new vape gear... I have spent an hour or two on it already and far from finished! Here is the before pictures!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Hellfire Shadow! Before and after!

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

Halfway through the restoration of my Sgian-dubh dagger!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 11


----------



## Resistance

Rob Fisher said:


> Halfway through the restoration of my Sgian-dubh dagger!
> View attachment 198453
> View attachment 198454
> View attachment 198455
> View attachment 198456
> View attachment 198457
> View attachment 198458


It looks great.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance

Rob Fisher said:


> Halfway through the restoration of my Sgian-dubh dagger!
> View attachment 198453
> View attachment 198454
> View attachment 198455
> View attachment 198456
> View attachment 198457
> View attachment 198458


Is that just buffing the blade or did you have to sand it first?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Resistance said:


> Is that just buffing the blade or did you have to sand it first?



I have sanded it... worked on it with silicone discs using the Dremel... buffed with different grit compounds on the buffing wheel... and done some hand polishing... still not happy with the blade and am awaiting my next parcel from the US because I have some more Dremel goodies coming in.

I watch a lot of restoration video's on YouTube and they were the inspiration for this project... I don't have all the right tools but I'm making do with what I have. I have never been a handyman and I guess lockdown has inspired me to find things to do.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Some more love for the Dagger! I will need to get some water paper because I'm not satisfied with the blade yet!

Reactions: Winner 8


----------



## Christos

Rob Fisher said:


> Some more love for the Dagger! I will need to get some water paper because I'm not satisfied with the blade yet!
> View attachment 198695
> View attachment 198696


Welcome to the hand finishing stage of your journey!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

The some before, during and after of some silver bangles!

Reactions: Winner 8


----------



## Resistance

Rob Fisher said:


> Some more love for the Dagger! I will need to get some water paper because I'm not satisfied with the blade yet!
> View attachment 198695
> View attachment 198696


Excellent results thus far.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance

Christos said:


> Welcome to the hand finishing stage of your journey!


Painstaking work,but gratifying.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

First run at the polishing station. Hand polish only so far! Rave Mini.

Before.




After

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 8


----------



## Resistance

Rob Fisher said:


> First run at the polishing station. Hand polish only so far! Rave Mini.
> 
> Before.
> View attachment 199143
> View attachment 199144
> 
> 
> After
> View attachment 199145
> View attachment 199146
> View attachment 199147
> View attachment 199148


Awesome!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO

Rob Fisher said:


> Halfway through the restoration of my Sgian-dubh dagger!
> View attachment 198453
> View attachment 198454
> View attachment 198455
> View attachment 198456
> View attachment 198457
> View attachment 198458


STUNNING - brilliant job !

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> First run at the polishing station. Hand polish only so far! Rave Mini.
> 
> Before.
> View attachment 199143
> View attachment 199144
> 
> 
> After
> View attachment 199145
> View attachment 199146
> View attachment 199147
> View attachment 199148



Wow!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Resistance

Bump

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Polishing time for an Exocet V1, Flow V2, Boxxer V2, Taifun GT IV and Haar!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Time to test the Cape Cod Polishing Cloths! They work like gangbusters!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Resistance

Rob Fisher said:


> Time to test the Cape Cod Polishing Cloths! They work like gangbusters!
> View attachment 204269
> View attachment 204270


I was wondering when the Aero would get special treatment

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

A little bored on a Sunday afternoon so I thought I would hand polish my favourite locally South African made mech mod! The Paddy! I bought a stab woodblock from overseas and sent it to Paddy Vapes in JHB and he made me this beauty! There was enough wood for two so he made himself one as well. I absolutely love the magnetic fire button and the brass polishes up really well with Mothers Mag and Aluminium Polish!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 9


----------



## Rob Fisher

It's time again! The Squape A[rise] needs to go to the polishing station!



Polishing is done... time to head to the cleaning station.



Toothbrush and Sunlight Dishwashing liquid and now to dry the parts.



Rewicking time.



Bazinga!

Reactions: Winner 8


----------



## THE REAPER

Rob Fisher said:


> It's time again! The Squape A[rise] needs to go to the polishing station!
> View attachment 212291
> 
> 
> Polishing is done... time to head to the cleaning station.
> View attachment 212292
> 
> 
> Toothbrush and Sunlight Dishwashing liquid and now to dry the parts.
> View attachment 212293
> 
> 
> Rewicking time.
> View attachment 212294
> 
> 
> Bazinga!
> View attachment 212295
> View attachment 212296


Love the stages it goes thru looks awesome @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

*Hellfire Phantom Maintenance*. I was lucky enough to be able to pick up 6 Phantoms and spent the afternoon cleaning, polishing and giving the wood some love. The stainless-steel parts got the Mothers Mag and Aluminium work over, the wood got Renaissance Wax.

The nooks and crannies were cleaned with surgical spirits and Q-Tips. The 510s and positive posts were polished with Mothers and cleaned with surgical spirits.

Here are 44 pictures of the progress!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 8


----------



## THE REAPER

Rob Fisher said:


> *Hellfire Phantom Maintenance*. I was lucky enough to be able to pick up 6 Phantoms and spent the afternoon cleaning, polishing and giving the wood some love. The stainless-steel parts got the Mothers Mag and Aluminium work over, the wood got Renaissance Wax.
> 
> The nooks and crannies were cleaned with surgical spirits and Q-Tips. The 510s and positive posts were polished with Mothers and cleaned with surgical spirits.
> 
> Here are 44 pictures of the progress!
> View attachment 212977
> View attachment 212978
> View attachment 212979
> View attachment 212980
> View attachment 212981
> View attachment 212982
> View attachment 212983
> View attachment 212984
> View attachment 212985
> View attachment 212986
> View attachment 212987
> View attachment 212988
> View attachment 212989
> View attachment 212990
> View attachment 212991
> View attachment 212992
> View attachment 212993
> View attachment 212994


Only needed one picture to see how awesome it looks. But to see a step by step is Brilliant. They really look awesome Uncle Rob. I love all the steps thanks for fomo.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## AKS

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 212995
> View attachment 212996
> View attachment 212997
> View attachment 212998
> View attachment 212999
> View attachment 213000
> View attachment 213001
> View attachment 213002
> View attachment 213003
> View attachment 213004
> View attachment 213005
> View attachment 213006
> View attachment 213007
> View attachment 213008
> View attachment 213009
> View attachment 213010
> View attachment 213011
> View attachment 213012
> View attachment 213013
> View attachment 213014
> View attachment 213015


Perfection.

Reactions: Agree 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 212995
> View attachment 212996
> View attachment 212997
> View attachment 212998
> View attachment 212999
> View attachment 213000
> View attachment 213001
> View attachment 213002
> View attachment 213003
> View attachment 213004
> View attachment 213005
> View attachment 213006
> View attachment 213007
> View attachment 213008
> View attachment 213009
> View attachment 213010
> View attachment 213011
> View attachment 213012
> View attachment 213013
> View attachment 213014
> View attachment 213015


It looks better than new!

Reactions: Agree 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

White Hellfire Brass Cobra restoration!

Before




Take it apart!



Polish, clean and dry!





New bottle and put it together! Bazinga!

Reactions: Winner 9


----------



## THE REAPER

Rob Fisher said:


> White Hellfire Brass Cobra restoration!
> 
> Before
> View attachment 213220
> View attachment 213221
> 
> 
> Take it apart!
> View attachment 213222
> 
> 
> Polish, clean and dry!
> View attachment 213223
> View attachment 213224
> View attachment 213225
> 
> 
> New bottle and put it together! Bazinga!
> View attachment 213226
> View attachment 213227
> View attachment 213228
> View attachment 213229


Huge difrence looks great Uncle Rob.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## CashKat88

Rob Fisher said:


> White Hellfire Brass Cobra restoration!
> 
> Before
> View attachment 213220
> View attachment 213221
> 
> 
> Take it apart!
> View attachment 213222
> 
> 
> Polish, clean and dry!
> View attachment 213223
> View attachment 213224
> View attachment 213225
> 
> 
> New bottle and put it together! Bazinga!
> View attachment 213226
> View attachment 213227
> View attachment 213228
> View attachment 213229


It doesn't look brass anymore though uncle rob, looks like an SS mod now

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stranger

Stunning that

Reactions: Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Some second hand OG Dvarw DL's getting the polishing treatment!





Cleaned with Sunlight soap and now drying!

Reactions: Winner 7


----------



## Rob Fisher

Some light maintenance and polishing for the Hellfire Phantom Brown. Nail buffing sponge first then the polishing cloth and 510 clean with Surgical Spirits. All ready for the juice to be added for tomorrow!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 8


----------



## Rob Fisher

Three Dvarw DL's, Taifun GX and a Pioneer all polished, washed with Sunlight soap and a toothbrush, rinsed and now air drying!

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Stranger

They do look good for sure. When you polish, do you polish the glass and plastics or just the metal parts.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Stranger said:


> They do look good for sure. When you polish, do you polish the glass and plastics or just the metal parts.



@Stranger I polish both... it's easier that way and also removes any small scratches at the same time!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

Polishing time! Skyfall, Cyclones and a little MTL Squonk Atty I can't remember the name of, Dvarw FL DL and my atty puller made from a coil wrap thingy I hated.

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## Rob Fisher

The Hussar Legacy X's needed to hit the polishing station! Before and after. I'm sure the flavour is better now it's polished! 

Before



Before



After and washed



Bazinga!

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## Resistance

Rob Fisher said:


> The Hussar Legacy X's needed to hit the polishing station! Before and after. I'm sure the flavour is better now it's polished!
> 
> Before
> View attachment 216615
> 
> 
> Before
> View attachment 216616
> 
> 
> After and washed
> View attachment 216617
> 
> 
> Bazinga!
> View attachment 216618


Massive difference there Oom.
Looks amazing.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stranger

Good morning @Rob Fisher 

what do you recommend for copper and brass. My SO makes me use Brasso for the brass window handles and always by hand.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Stranger said:


> Good morning @Rob Fisher
> 
> what do you recommend for copper and brass. My SO makes me use Brasso for the brass window handles and always by hand.



Mothers Mag and Aluminium works well on all metals @Stranger!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Was chatting to @DarthBranMuffin today about polishing vape gear and I was telling him how difficult it is to polish Titanium Mods and Atties... I have tried polishing my Hellfire Titans a few times with no luck. The Titanium scratches really easily and the result is after a while your mod has lots of scratches... and the atty rash is real! One should use an atty rash protector when using a Titanium mod.

Was also chatting to @Mauritz55 and he recommended Micro-Mesh which is super fine sandpaper.

My Micro-Mesh was in the boathouse so decided to try my nail polishing sponges... I started off with super-fine but that didn't do diddly squat to the atty rash or scratches... so I started off using the most abrasive one and that started to work... it is a lot of patience and elbow grease but nail sponges and micro-mesh is the way to get rid of scratches on titanium and polish it.

Today was a test run and it came out pretty well... I will grab my full range of Micro-mesh and give it a full go tomorrow... my hand is tired... I also have some Zona 3M Wet/Dry Polishing Paper arriving from Amazon on Tuesday which should finish the job off and polish it really well! Will report back!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Rob Fisher said:


> Was chatting to @DarthBranMuffin today about polishing vape gear and I was telling him how difficult it is to polish Titanium Mods and Atties... I have tried polishing my Hellfire Titans a few times with no luck. The Titanium scratches really easily and the result is after a while your mod has lots of scratches... and the atty rash is real! One should use an atty rash protector when using a Titanium mod.
> 
> Was also chatting to @Mauritz55 and he recommended Micro-Mesh which is super fine sandpaper.
> 
> My Micro-Mesh was in the boathouse so decided to try my nail polishing sponges... I started off with super-fine but that didn't do diddly squat to the atty rash or scratches... so I started off using the most abrasive one and that started to work... it is a lot of patience and elbow grease but nail sponges and micro-mesh is the way to get rid of scratches on titanium and polish it.
> 
> Today was a test run and it came out pretty well... I will grab my full range of Micro-mesh and give it a full go tomorrow... my hand is tired... I also have some Zona 3M Wet/Dry Polishing Paper arriving from Amazon on Tuesday which should finish the job off and polish it really well! Will report back!
> View attachment 218224
> View attachment 218225
> View attachment 218226



WOW!!! That looks one hell of a lot better already Uncle Rob!!! Well done on that exercise, tomorrow's elbow pains will be well worth it!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

DarthBranMuffin said:


> WOW!!! That looks one hell of a lot better already Uncle Rob!!! Well done on that exercise, tomorrow's elbow pains will be well worth it!



NB Add Micro-Mesh and Zona 3M Wet/Dry Polishing Paper to your order!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Note to @DarthBranMuffin. I was just reminded to wear a MASK when polishing Titanium! Heads Up!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

@DarthBranMuffin Micro-Mesh is the answer for Titanium! I tried various other options including fine steel wool which is OK if you want a brushed finish but if you are a magpie like me and want the Titanium to shine then a set of Micro-Mesh and a lot of elbow grease is the answer! My biggest concern was the terrible atty rash. That has now gone! Bazinga!

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Rob Fisher said:


> @DarthBranMuffin Micro-Mesh is the answer for Titanium! I tried various other options including fine steel wool which is OK if you want a brushed finish but if you are a magpie like me and want the Titanium to shine then a set of Micro-Mesh and a lot of elbow grease is the answer! My biggest concern was the terrible atty rash. That has now gone! Bazinga!
> View attachment 218286
> View attachment 218287
> View attachment 218288
> View attachment 218289
> View attachment 218290
> View attachment 218291
> View attachment 218292



Thanks Uncle Rob, definitely adding it to the order!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Thanks to @Intuthu Kagesi for his WWCD Adapter and valuable input and @Rob Fisher for the guidance and tips.... a new chapter has started.

Tried it with bare basics, as I have not gotten round to placing my Amazon order yet, with the results proving super effective (but still far from perfect).

Asmodus Vault RDA got the first run to make sure I don't completely mess up (it was full gold when I started) 

The bug has bitten!!!

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Thanks to @Intuthu Kagesi for his WWCD Adapter and valuable input and @Rob Fisher for the guidance and tips.... a new chapter has started.
> 
> Tried it with bare basics, as I have not gotten round to placing my Amazon order yet, with the results proving super effective (but still far from perfect).
> 
> Asmodus Vault RDA got the first run to make sure I don't completely mess up (it was full gold when I started)
> 
> The bug has bitten!!!
> 
> View attachment 218518
> View attachment 218519
> View attachment 218520
> View attachment 218521



... and off you go down the polishing rabbit hole  ... nothing wrong with a shiny polished tank

Reactions: Agree 4 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## dombank

In my experience - Clean green is a cheaper alternative for polishing/cleaning my copper mechs

Reactions: Like 4 | Informative 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

dombank said:


> In my experience - Clean green is a cheaper alternative for polishing/cleaning my copper mechs



If it works for you, then it's a winner 

Buffing, (_with a decent compound_), resolves some of the metals porosity, making it more resistant to scuffing, and giving you a much deeper, and longer lasting shine, and in my opinion ... it way surpasses cleaning, (but I'm biased).

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Dvarw Polishing time! Dvarw's need to be shiny and clean always!

Reactions: Winner 7


----------



## ARYANTO

Rob Fisher said:


> @DarthBranMuffin Micro-Mesh is the answer for Titanium! I tried various other options including fine steel wool which is OK if you want a brushed finish but if you are a magpie like me and want the Titanium to shine then a set of Micro-Mesh and a lot of elbow grease is the answer! My biggest concern was the terrible atty rash. That has now gone! Bazinga!
> View attachment 218286
> View attachment 218287
> View attachment 218288
> View attachment 218289
> View attachment 218290
> View attachment 218291
> View attachment 218292


Rob , I made these out of a supple plastic by using an one inch paper punch and a leather hole punch , all the Blotto's and Dvarws are wearing it.

Reactions: Winner 6 | Creative 2


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

ARYANTO said:


> Rob , I made these out of a supple plastic by using an one inch paper punch and a leather hole punch , all the Blotto's and Dvarws are wearing it.
> View attachment 218577



Got some dropped off this morning... 




And cleaned up the Loop 1.5 too...

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

ARYANTO said:


> Rob , I made these out of a supple plastic by using an one inch paper punch and a leather hole punch , all the Blotto's and Dvarws are wearing it.
> View attachment 218577



I love innovation! ... just a thought on them "scuff protectors"; If you made them out of good old fashioned blotting paper, you'd have both a scuff protector and a spill protector

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Resistance

ARYANTO said:


> Rob , I made these out of a supple plastic by using an one inch paper punch and a leather hole punch , all the Blotto's and Dvarws are wearing it.
> View attachment 218577


You skipped us out of a weekend project. Please join us there.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO

Resistance said:


> You skipped us out of a weekend project. Please join us there.


10 minute job , not enough beer to make it a weekend special...

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Dvarw looks 100% better, Vault needs another session, Rebirth got some TLC and the Pyro is a work in progress (taking shape nicely)...

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Dvarw looks 100% better, Vault needs another session, Rebirth got some TLC and the Pyro is a work in progress (taking shape nicely)...
> 
> View attachment 218870

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Italian Boomstick Reaper, from "Blasted" to Polished

Reactions: Winner 8


----------



## Resistance

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Italian Boomstick Reaper, from "Blasted" to Polished
> 
> View attachment 218874
> View attachment 218875





Perfect for an outing.

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Italian Boomstick Reaper, from "Blasted" to Polished
> 
> View attachment 218874
> View attachment 218875



WOW!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Templar and Reload X got a bit of attention. DJV got an overhaul.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Templar and Reload X got a bit of attention. DJV got an overhaul.
> 
> View attachment 219087


Those RDA's look FANTASTIC!  ... Well done!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Templar and Reload X got a bit of attention. DJV got an overhaul.
> 
> View attachment 219087


I think you need a hobby now

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Resistance

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Templar and Reload X got a bit of attention. DJV got an overhaul.
> 
> View attachment 219087


Came out great.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Shado Omni RTA, first run done, got a few areas to focus on when I head up to the garage again.

Reactions: Winner 6


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

Wow! ... you've certainly mastered this buffing game

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

Here's a nifty little tool that you can knock up quickly with an M8 bolt and nut to buff up your drip tips 

Place the nut onto the bolt and tighten it down as far as it will go, and then place the threaded section of the bolt into your drills chuck.
Whilst the bolt is spinning around in your makeshift lathe, get a file and chamfer the one side of the nut as per the pics below.
When done, remove the nut, and repeat the exercise with the inside face of the bolt as per the pic below.

Now pop a drip tip, onto the bolt, tighten it in place with the chamfered nut, (which will automatically center the tip)
Reinsert the bolt, drip tip and nut into the drill chuck, and get a clean rag and some fine buffing compound ready ... and off ya go ... not too fast, as you want frictional heat at a minimum!

Optionally ... you can reduce the diameter of the bolt head as well, which would allow you to polish the inside edge of a drip tip too.

Reactions: Winner 8


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> Here's a nifty little tool that you can knock up quickly with an M8 bolt and nut to buff up your drip tips
> 
> Place the nut onto the bolt and tighten it down as far as it will go, and then place the threaded section of the bolt into your drills chuck.
> Whilst the bolt is spinning around in your makeshift lathe, get a file and chamfer the one side of the nut as per the pics below.
> When done, remove the nut, and repeat the exercise with the inside face of the bolt as per the pic below.
> 
> Now pop a drip tip, onto the bolt, tighten it in place with the chamfered nut, (which will automatically center the tip)
> Reinsert the bolt, drip tip and nut into the drill chuck, and get a clean rag and some fine buffing compound ready ... and off ya go ... not too fast, as you want frictional heat at a minimum!
> 
> Optionally ... you can reduce the diameter of the bolt head as well, which would allow you to polish the inside edge of a drip tip too.
> 
> View attachment 219191
> View attachment 219192
> View attachment 219193



 Challenge Accepted!!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Challenge Accepted!!!!



Yeeeeeehaaaaaaaaaa ... Love it! 

Based on what you've already achieved with your RTA's, this should be a walk in the park  
Post manufacture of "the tool", we all expect to see some matchy matchy shiny tips on them bling tanks of yours

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> Here's a nifty little tool that you can knock up quickly with an M8 bolt and nut to buff up your drip tips
> 
> Place the nut onto the bolt and tighten it down as far as it will go, and then place the threaded section of the bolt into your drills chuck.
> Whilst the bolt is spinning around in your makeshift lathe, get a file and chamfer the one side of the nut as per the pics below.
> When done, remove the nut, and repeat the exercise with the inside face of the bolt as per the pic below.
> 
> Now pop a drip tip, onto the bolt, tighten it in place with the chamfered nut, (which will automatically center the tip)
> Reinsert the bolt, drip tip and nut into the drill chuck, and get a clean rag and some fine buffing compound ready ... and off ya go ... not too fast, as you want frictional heat at a minimum!
> 
> Optionally ... you can reduce the diameter of the bolt head as well, which would allow you to polish the inside edge of a drip tip too.
> 
> View attachment 219191
> View attachment 219192
> View attachment 219193



Great for 810's! I need a system for my 510's!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Mmmm I guess I could just use an old tank! Gonna test that now.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

Rob Fisher said:


> Mmmm I guess I could just use an old tank! Gonna test that now.



Bazinga!

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## Rob Fisher

OK here we go...

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

Rob Fisher said:


> Great for 810's! I need a system for my 510's!



That's easy enough ... Just use a smaller bolt, (_or better still ... use a smaller capscrew_) 

Funny thing is that I prefer 510's too, but couldn't find an M4 or M5 bolt or capscrew long enough in my workshop, sooooo the proof of concept was done for an 810

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

Rob Fisher said:


> Mmmm I guess I could just use an old tank! Gonna test that now.



That's criminal Rob ... rather give me that Dwarf and I'll give you a 510 and 810 "tip tool thingamambob"  ... That said ... I do like the innovative spirit on this thread

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Well, that didn't really work... looks like I will have to fire up the buffing wheel with some polishing compound!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

Rob Fisher said:


> Well, that didn't really work... looks like I will have to fire up the buffing wheel with some polishing compound!



I would still suggest putting a bolt through the center of a drip tip before buffing it, as tips are rather small, and your fingers are going to get dangerously close to that buffing wheel  ... mind you ..a good nail buffing isn't the end of the world

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Rob Fisher

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> I would still suggest putting a bolt through the center of a drip tip before buffing it, as tips are rather small, and your fingers are going to get dangerously close to that buffing wheel  ... mind you ..a good nail buffing isn't the end of the world



Gotcha! And good idea... let me try the nail buff sponge first!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Rob Fisher said:


> Great for 810's! I need a system for my 510's!



After making the bolt and nut setup for the 810's and cleaning op 1x Titanium and 1x "Plastic" 810 to test it, i was thinking the same thing Uncle Rob: "what am i going to use for the 510's now?" 

@Intuthu Kagesi, prototype 1 is working!

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## Rob Fisher

That worked a bit better but I think to get a real shine it will need to go to the buffing wheel!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

I just had a thought ... I've never really considered stainless steel, (or any metal for that matter), as an option for drip tips, (_other than the Brunhilde one I made for a mate_). 
Has anyone used any before, and; Are they practical from a heat perspective? ... as I could knock up some plain 510's very easily ... I think the most expensive part would be the O rings, and they'd certainly be bling

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

So whilst typing the post above, you guys go and build a drip tip goochiebang thingamambob and buff up a few tips ... I'm clearly getting old

Them tips are looking fantastic BTW ... especially the shiny ones 

So pray tell ... them titanium ones ... do they get hot on your lips?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> So whilst typing the post above, you guys go and build a drip tip goochiebang thingamambob and buff up a few tips ... I'm clearly getting old
> 
> Them tips are looking fantastic BTW ... especially the shiny ones
> 
> So pray tell ... them titanium ones ... do they get hot on your lips?



They do warm up, especially when you chain vape. But I dont go over 50w and they dont get "blister burning" hot. The RDA topcap gets warmer than the Titanium driptip.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> I just had a thought ... I've never really considered stainless steel, (or any metal for that matter), as an option for drip tips, (_other than the Brunhilde one I made for a mate_).
> Has anyone used any before, and; Are they practical from a heat perspective? ... as I could knock up some plain 510's very easily ... I think the most expensive part would be the O rings, and they'd certainly be bling



I use one on the Taifun GX RDTA and the Kayfun Lite MTL RTA, works perfect with the tanks, used the "long" one on the Geek Vape Ammit MTL RDA as well. Heatwise on MTL Builds they dont heat up too much. Not sure what they'll do on a DL though, might get too hot.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

DarthBranMuffin said:


> I use one on the Taifun GX RDTA and the Kayfun Lite MTL RTA, works perfect with the tanks, used the "long" one on the Geek Vape Ammit MTL RDA as well. Heatwise on MTL Builds they dont heat up too much. Not sure what they'll do on a DL though, might get too hot.



Thanks for that ... As I vape on pretty low power, I think I'll make a couple of stainless ones and see how it goes  ... my perspex ones are so last year

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Resistance

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> Here's a nifty little tool that you can knock up quickly with an M8 bolt and nut to buff up your drip tips
> 
> Place the nut onto the bolt and tighten it down as far as it will go, and then place the threaded section of the bolt into your drills chuck.
> Whilst the bolt is spinning around in your makeshift lathe, get a file and chamfer the one side of the nut as per the pics below.
> When done, remove the nut, and repeat the exercise with the inside face of the bolt as per the pic below.
> 
> Now pop a drip tip, onto the bolt, tighten it in place with the chamfered nut, (which will automatically center the tip)
> Reinsert the bolt, drip tip and nut into the drill chuck, and get a clean rag and some fine buffing compound ready ... and off ya go ... not too fast, as you want frictional heat at a minimum!
> 
> Optionally ... you can reduce the diameter of the bolt head as well, which would allow you to polish the inside edge of a drip tip too.
> 
> View attachment 219191
> View attachment 219192
> View attachment 219193


Awesome!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> Yeeeeeehaaaaaaaaaa ... Love it!
> 
> Based on what you've already achieved with your RTA's, this should be a walk in the park
> Post manufacture of "the tool", we all expect to see some matchy matchy shiny tips on them bling tanks of yours


Ya, pics or it didn't happen!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Resistance

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> I just had a thought ... I've never really considered stainless steel, (or any metal for that matter), as an option for drip tips, (_other than the Brunhilde one I made for a mate_).
> Has anyone used any before, and; Are they practical from a heat perspective? ... as I could knock up some plain 510's very easily ... I think the most expensive part would be the O rings, and they'd certainly be bling


Copper and brass is self sanitising. . Try one of that first.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

The Drop got a makeover today...

Reactions: Winner 7


----------



## Resistance

DarthBranMuffin said:


> The Drop got a makeover today...
> 
> View attachment 219557
> View attachment 219558


Ooh nice!

Reactions: Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

DarthBranMuffin said:


> The Drop got a makeover today...
> 
> View attachment 219557
> View attachment 219558


Wow! ... that's a literal transformation

Reactions: Agree 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Another one down, THC Tauren Solo

Reactions: Winner 7


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Thanks to @Intuthu Kagesi and his driptip polishing tool idea:

- Take 2x M6 Rawl Bolts
- Remove the splitter nut in the back
- cut off the piece with the 3 points
- stick them back on a longer bolt with a nut in the rear
- Voila! You have a 810 driptip polishing tool

Now to find the right magoleys for a 510 driptip polishing tool...

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5 | Creative 2


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Thanks to @Intuthu Kagesi and his driptip polishing tool idea:
> 
> - Take 2x M6 Rawl Bolts
> - Remove the splitter nut in the back
> - cut off the piece with the 3 points
> - stick them back on a longer bolt with a nut in the rear
> - Voila! You have a 810 driptip polishing tool
> 
> Now to find the right magoleys for a 510 driptip polishing tool...
> 
> 
> View attachment 219898
> View attachment 219899
> View attachment 219900


I love it! ... It's even better than "_the original_", as you effectively have a locking nut, and can buff clockwise or anticlockwise without anything coming adrift 

*Well done!*

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Round one on the Vaporous and Dead Rabbit SQ, they will have to go for another session but the first operation turned out successful.

Thanks again to @Rob Fisher and @Intuthu Kagesi for your valuable input and guidance, I still have a long way to go to perfecting it, but I am enjoying this journey down the rabbit hole a lot!

Reactions: Winner 9


----------



## Resistance

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Thanks to @Intuthu Kagesi and his driptip polishing tool idea:
> 
> - Take 2x M6 Rawl Bolts
> - Remove the splitter nut in the back
> - cut off the piece with the 3 points
> - stick them back on a longer bolt with a nut in the rear
> - Voila! You have a 810 driptip polishing tool
> 
> Now to find the right magoleys for a 510 driptip polishing tool...
> 
> 
> View attachment 219898
> View attachment 219899
> View attachment 219900


Hey, you get smaller Rawl bolts for the 510 driptips then. They gou down to about 3mm. But that one is one piece bolt with a cone end.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

Resistance said:


> Het smaller Rawl bolts for the 510 driptips then. They gou down to about 3mm. But that one is one piece bolt with a cone end.



Or ... Just use an 50mm long M3, M4 or M5 bolt or screw and nut, (as appropriate) ... and do the "file trick" to taper the two ends like the original suggestion

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Resistance

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Thanks to @Intuthu Kagesi and his driptip polishing tool idea:
> 
> - Take 2x M6 Rawl Bolts
> - Remove the splitter nut in the back
> - cut off the piece with the 3 points
> - stick them back on a longer bolt with a nut in the rear
> - Voila! You have a 810 driptip polishing tool
> 
> Now to find the right magoleys for a 510 driptip polishing tool...
> 
> 
> View attachment 219898
> View attachment 219899
> View attachment 219900





Intuthu Kagesi said:


> Or ... Just use an 50mm long M3, M4 or M5 bolt or screw and nut, (as appropriate) ... and do the "file trick" to taper the two ends like the original suggestion




these ones then you'd only have to machine(make) a cone for one end.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Resistance

So for everybody that wants to try this. Without having all the know how and the tools. Thanks to @Intuthu Kagesi and @DarthBranMuffin here is another way. 5mm Rawl stud and a matching nut will do the trick. Fits perfectly and no machining necessary.
You guy's rock!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Looking at last night's pic I realised she needed some special attention.... something very satisfying about bringing life back to a Titan!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7


----------



## THE REAPER

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Looking at last night's pic I realised she needed some special attention.... something very satisfying about bringing life back to a Titan!
> 
> View attachment 220111
> View attachment 220112


Wow Huge difrence looks new nice job.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Looking at last night's pic I realised she needed some special attention.... something very satisfying about bringing life back to a Titan!
> 
> View attachment 220111
> View attachment 220112



Carry on like this, and between you and Rob, you'll have a polishing and detailing company going pretty soon 

Well done on that Titan ... "_I neeeeeeeeeeeeeed it_", as my grandchildren would say

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Univapo Symba and Kaifun Lite

I do not have a mod to match the Symba with, so decided to change that.

Kayfun just needed to be shiny(er).

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7


----------



## AKS

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Univapo Symba and Kaifun Lite
> 
> I do not have a mod to match the Symba with, so decided to change that.
> 
> Kayfun just needed to be shiny(er).
> 
> View attachment 220452


10/10 for that Symba result! Nice job.

Reactions: Agree 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Univapo Symba and Kaifun Lite
> 
> I do not have a mod to match the Symba with, so decided to change that.
> 
> Kayfun just needed to be shiny(er).
> 
> View attachment 220452


 imagine what you'd do to this

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Resistance

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Univapo Symba and Kaifun Lite
> 
> I do not have a mod to match the Symba with, so decided to change that.
> 
> Kayfun just needed to be shiny(er).
> 
> View attachment 220452


Looks good.

Reactions: Agree 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

Wow!  ... You certainly are taking this this mod and tank buffing to new heights ... that's an amazing transformation ... Well done!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

A while back I got my hands on a Tauren RDTA, the Black rendition. As some of you may know, this ended up being my favorite RDTA (and I have been the butt of a few jokes in the process due to my Tauren addiction). But my love for this RDTA put me on a quest to find another, but I was looking for a SS version, which ended up being the quest for the holy grail... 

Now all of this transpired before I started delving into the world of "polishing vape gear" as my thoughts looking at this thread was always: "oooh so nice and shiny, pity I won't be able to do that myself.."

But then, thanks to @Rob Fisher and @Intuthu Kagesi I was able to get all the right tools (physically and mentally) to take the next step. From there I have tried and tested a few other tanks and drippers to see how deep I can go along this newly found passage of the rabbit hole.

That brought me to the next logical conclusion: to get another Black Tauren RDTA for the sake of taking the old one and making my own SS version of it.

Well, after 3 days of tinkering and fiddling and spinning and turning, the results came out better than expected... I have managed to turn my favorite into a sexy shiny glorious uber favorite!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 9


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

DarthBranMuffin said:


> A while back I got my hands on a Tauren RDTA, the Black rendition. As some of you may know, this ended up being my favorite RDTA (and I have been the butt of a few jokes in the process due to my Tauren addiction). But my love for this RDTA put me on a quest to find another, but I was looking for a SS version, which ended up being the quest for the holy grail...
> 
> Now all of this transpired before I started delving into the world of "polishing vape gear" as my thoughts looking at this thread was always: "oooh so nice and shiny, pity I won't be able to do that myself.."
> 
> But then, thanks to @Rob Fisher and @Intuthu Kagesi I was able to get all the right tools (physically and mentally) to take the next step. From there I have tried and tested a few other tanks and drippers to see how deep I can go along this newly found passage of the rabbit hole.
> 
> That brought me to the next logical conclusion: to get another Black Tauren RDTA for the sake of taking the old one and making my own SS version of it.
> 
> Well, after 3 days of tinkering and fiddling and spinning and turning, the results came out better than expected... I have managed to turn my favorite into a sexy shiny glorious uber favorite!
> 
> View attachment 220832
> 
> 
> View attachment 220831



I'm at a loss for words on multiple levels ... *WOW!* ... You've taken the game to a whole new level, and I think I'll be coming to you for lessons at this rate!

Well done!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor

when can we attend online video tutorials !

you make me want to polish shit !

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 4 | Can relate 2


----------



## Resistance

DarthBranMuffin said:


> A while back I got my hands on a Tauren RDTA, the Black rendition. As some of you may know, this ended up being my favorite RDTA (and I have been the butt of a few jokes in the process due to my Tauren addiction). But my love for this RDTA put me on a quest to find another, but I was looking for a SS version, which ended up being the quest for the holy grail...
> 
> Now all of this transpired before I started delving into the world of "polishing vape gear" as my thoughts looking at this thread was always: "oooh so nice and shiny, pity I won't be able to do that myself.."
> 
> But then, thanks to @Rob Fisher and @Intuthu Kagesi I was able to get all the right tools (physically and mentally) to take the next step. From there I have tried and tested a few other tanks and drippers to see how deep I can go along this newly found passage of the rabbit hole.
> 
> That brought me to the next logical conclusion: to get another Black Tauren RDTA for the sake of taking the old one and making my own SS version of it.
> 
> Well, after 3 days of tinkering and fiddling and spinning and turning, the results came out better than expected... I have managed to turn my favorite into a sexy shiny glorious uber favorite!
> 
> View attachment 220832
> 
> 
> View attachment 220831


And then there was stainles...
Very nice job you did there.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Dvarw Polishing after a day on the boat!

Reactions: Winner 8


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

BP Mods Pioneer MTL RTA:

Original topcap slightly damaged, so decided to go with the Blade Topcap.

Just need to find the right 510 driptip. For now this one will do.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 8


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

DarthBranMuffin said:


> BP Mods Pioneer MTL RTA:
> 
> Original topcap slightly damaged, so decided to go with the Blade Topcap.
> 
> Just need to find the right 510 driptip. For now this one will do.
> 
> 
> View attachment 222899



If you want to straighten any of those "fins"; Something we used to do on our air cooled bikes, (_and baby bee motors too_) ... Find some thin metal sheeting that fits snugly in all the gaps, and then clamp it down and you should have straight "fins" once again 

As to the driptip ... get a clear plastic one, and use a coarse buffing compound on it, which will give you the same finish you have on the tank itself

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Resistance

DarthBranMuffin said:


> BP Mods Pioneer MTL RTA:
> 
> Original topcap slightly damaged, so decided to go with the Blade Topcap.
> Just need to find the right 510 driptip. For now this one will do.
> 
> 
> View attachment 222899


This is an amazing transformation.
Your out doing yourself everytime. I would hate to see your car with a paint chip

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Hellvape Passage RDA:

Round 1 done, still have a bit of blue in the knurling, and the Logo needs some fine work done.

Reactions: Winner 6


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Hellvape Passage RDA:
> 
> Round 1 done, still have a bit of blue in the knurling, and the Logo needs some fine work done.
> View attachment 224476
> View attachment 224477
> View attachment 224478
> View attachment 224479


Fantastic job as always 

I'm of two minds about the blue in the logo .... I say leave it there as an accent

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> Fantastic job as always
> 
> I'm of two minds about the blue in the logo .... I say leave it there as an accent



I am on the same page too at the moment, but contemplating removing the knurling completely on the top as I dont adjust the airflow at all once its ready to vape.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

DarthBranMuffin said:


> I am on the same page too at the moment, but contemplating removing the knurling completely on the top as I dont adjust the airflow at all once its ready to vape.



What you may want to do is use "Permatex Gasket Remover", (available from Midas), on the knurling to remove the powder coating, (It is in a spray can, so use an ear bud to apply it to just the knurling, and repeat application every minute about 10 times before rinsing it and the crud off) ... that way you keep your knurling, else ... file it off and buff it if you don't need the functionality

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Muhammedv

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Round one on the Vaporous and Dead Rabbit SQ, they will have to go for another session but the first operation turned out successful.
> 
> Thanks again to @Rob Fisher and @Intuthu Kagesi for your valuable input and guidance, I still have a long way to go to perfecting it, but I am enjoying this journey down the rabbit hole a lot!
> 
> View attachment 219987



Seeing how cool this looks made me hop on to the polishing train  I bought some autosol from Midas and gave my dvarw a quick polish, the results so far are amazing! It could however do with a 2nd session to get that mirror like finish.. any tips and tricks from you guys will be appreciated.

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Muhammedv



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

Muhammedv said:


> View attachment 224523



I think it's time for some instructional videos on the subject from our resident experts, (@Rob Fisher and @DarthBranMuffin)

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 5 | Funny 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Muhammedv said:


> View attachment 224523



Well Damn Daniel! Seems you dont need much more after that session, its looking real good!

Reactions: Agree 5 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> I think it's time for some instructional videos on the subject from our resident experts, (@Rob Fisher and @DarthBranMuffin)



Let's hope YouTube does not have a time limit on videos... otherwise it is going to run at 5x speed and we are going to sound like the chipmunks brought out a new xmas album...

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Well Damn Daniel! Seems you dont need much more after that session, its looking real good!



Ooooooi! ... flattery ain't getting you out of the video's  ... you're actually pretty damn good at them  #justsaying

Reactions: Agree 4 | Funny 2


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> Ooooooi! ... flattery ain't getting you out of the video's  ... you're actually pretty damn good at them  #justsaying



Then I better start looking at setting up a recording rig at the polishing station then... lights, camera and action...

Reactions: Winner 6


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Let's hope YouTube does not have a time limit on videos... otherwise it is going to run at 5x speed and we are going to sound like the chipmunks brought out a new xmas album...



I appreciate that polishing is a seriously time consuming labour of love, so maybe? a time lapse / trim of the 65536 hours per step down to half a minute is the answer

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> I appreciate that polishing is a seriously time consuming labour of love, so maybe? a time lapse / trim of the 65536 hours per step down to half a minute is the answer



Already working on a plan on what to record, what to leave out. Now just to figure out where to start... will do a couple of dummy runs and see where the rabbit hole takes me... been lazy (and busy with work) for my Coil & Wick recordings the last couple of months. Need to get that going again, so maybe I'll split it up. Thanks @Intuthu Kagesi, just the right kick in the rear to get my head going again!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4 | Funny 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Already working on a plan on what to record, what to leave out. Now just to figure out where to start... will do a couple of dummy runs and see where the rabbit hole takes me... been lazy (and busy with work) for my Coil & Wick recordings the last couple of months. Need to get that going again, so maybe I'll split it up. Thanks @Intuthu Kagesi, just the right kick in the rear to get my head going again!



You're most welcome to 'the kick' ... to be fair ... I believe your videos have proven to be helpful and insightful to members on this forum , and I'm selfishly looking to you for guidance now ... particularly so in that the pupil has long since overtaken the teacher

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Muhammedv

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> I think it's time for some instructional videos on the subject from our resident experts, (@Rob Fisher and @DarthBranMuffin)



Definitely buddy! I couldn't agree more with you on this! 

I'm here to be schooled by the gents who know what they're doing

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

Just had another thought on your, (_and other forum members_), instructional videos @DarthBranMuffin;

I think it would be a fantastic idea to create a sticky thread with a searchable index to various forum members videos ... particularly ones explaining general, (and specific to particular atty), wicking, coil making, mod and atty care, (including prettifying same), and some DIY too?  

There's some pretty damn amazing intellectual property hiding in this forum, that would be such a win if it was more easily accessible to all members

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Muhammedv

After getting some amazing advice from @DarthBranMuffin yesterday I decided to head out to get some more goodies to take my polishing to the next level  I did however stick to my old faithful Autosol instead of switching over to meguires. Below are the results after a quick 1st session, please note that this was all done by hand as I'm awaiting delivery for all the bits and pieces to attach to my drill and bench grinder.

Reactions: Winner 6


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Muhammedv said:


> After getting some amazing advice from @DarthBranMuffin yesterday I decided to head out to get some more goodies to take my polishing to the next level  I did however stick to my old faithful Autosol instead of switching over to meguires. Below are the results after a quick 1st session, please note that this was all done by hand as I'm awaiting delivery for all the bits and pieces to attach to my drill and bench grinder.
> View attachment 224717
> View attachment 224718
> View attachment 224719



0mg!!!!!!! @Muhammedv that is one awesome polishing session right there!!!!

Reactions: Agree 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## AKS

Muhammedv said:


> After getting some amazing advice from @DarthBranMuffin yesterday I decided to head out to get some more goodies to take my polishing to the next level  I did however stick to my old faithful Autosol instead of switching over to meguires. Below are the results after a quick 1st session, please note that this was all done by hand as I'm awaiting delivery for all the bits and pieces to attach to my drill and bench grinder.
> View attachment 224717
> View attachment 224718
> View attachment 224719


Awesome job,looks the business!

Reactions: Agree 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance

Muhammedv said:


> After getting some amazing advice from @DarthBranMuffin yesterday I decided to head out to get some more goodies to take my polishing to the next level  I did however stick to my old faithful Autosol instead of switching over to meguires. Below are the results after a quick 1st session, please note that this was all done by hand as I'm awaiting delivery for all the bits and pieces to attach to my drill and bench grinder.
> View attachment 224717
> View attachment 224718
> View attachment 224719


Awesome hand job

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Removed the knurling on the Hellvape Passage RDA and gave her another rubdown with polish.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 8


----------



## Rob Fisher

It was Cape Cod time for my precious original Stratum's!

Reactions: Winner 8


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Rob Fisher said:


> It was Cape Cod time for my precious original Stratum's!
> View attachment 228220
> View attachment 228221
> View attachment 228222



0mg Uncle Rob!!!!! They are so purddyyyy!!!!! I now feel the sudden urge to polish something!

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Hellfire Phantom had its turn today for a clean an polish

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 10


----------



## Rob Fisher

Seeing that the Edge is going to stay in service for a while it was time to give it the Mothers Treatement!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Supplies arrived today...

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## Rob Fisher

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Supplies arrived today...
> 
> View attachment 229666



Bazinga!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Da Wood got Da Polish! Beeswax and Mineral Oil, lovely stuff this My Butcher Block wood polish.

Both the Phantom's got some TLC, the Grus got jealous and got in on the action too...

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 10


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Mothers is the way... used it on the Dvarw DL with spectacular results! Thanks @Rob Fisher ! I now understand the appeal (and difference). All polish are equal, some are just more equal than others...

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5


----------



## Rob Fisher

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Mothers is the way... used it on the Dvarw DL with spectacular results! Thanks @Rob Fisher ! I now understand the appeal (and difference). All polish are equal, some are just more equal than others...
> 
> View attachment 229846



Winner winner chicken dinner!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Throwback Friday TLC... Hard Hitters Alliance: Ubuntu RDA

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 7


----------



## Ryan69

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Throwback Friday TLC... Hard Hitters Alliance: Ubuntu RDA
> 
> View attachment 234361


Very nice

Reactions: Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Murdex and Glaz Mini joined the world of Shineys today...

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 10


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Hellfire Titan Diamond also got some special treatment today.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 8


----------



## Viper_SA

Thank goodness I'm into brushed stainless... That looks like a LOT of work. Nicely done @DarthBranMuffin

Reactions: Agree 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Round one done, just waiting for my micro mesh order to come in then its back to the polishing station...

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 11


----------



## Viper_SA

This might not be 100% the right thread for this, but it's the closest one I could find and maybe I can give someone some fresh thoughts.
I usually just soak my attys in warm water (the warmest the tap will allow) and then shake them dry and leave the parts on some kitchen towel to dry overnight. This has always worked for me, but recently, especially with some MTL RTA's I have noticed they need some more cleaning, and a gentle toothbrush scrub or so as well. Even started using a bit of Sunlight Liquid while soaking. I always washed the glass separately and dried it with a soft cloth, so they were never in scorching hot water or soap.

No I have to go back a little bit before I can go forward. Some weeks back I was washing my Recurve that I use for juice testing. It has a snazzy red 810 drip tip. When it came out of the warm water it had turned a sickly pink  I was heartbroken. Tried a few things, but to no avail. In the end I chucked it into scorching water again and from there straight into some ice water from the fridge. Viola, color restored.

So last night I was washing one of my Pioneer RTA's and I also had the plastic tank section in there. When I threw out the container and prepared to place the parts on my kitchen towel I noticed that the plastic had turned a milky white color. Didn't fuss about it too much, and figured it would be fine once it had juice in. It was not fine and the milky color made seeing the level impossible almost. I stripped the RTA again and tried the same trick as with the drip tip. Nope, not working.... Spoke to @DarthBranMuffin who suggested trying a plastic polish (like the type you can polish your car's headlight covers with). To be honest I didn't even know things like that are available. Ran to the shops today, and finally found something similar at Midas after most places stared at me like I was crazy. Now I have half a tube of Autosol metal polish in the garage that I bought back in 2012 when I was heavy into airgunning and still serviced and refurbished airguns for people. So I know this stuff lasts forever. I picked up the only one in the range that had the word "plastic" on it.




Also picked up some microfiber cloths and off I went to polish the little plastic tank section. Worked like a dream and in a very very short time it had been restored to it's former look. Now the Autosol leaves a little greasy residue much like Brasso, so I reached for the Sunlight Liquid and toothbrush to clean it properly. Wham! Back came the milky color. So it was the damn Sunlight Liquid that caused my problems. Polished it again, and this time decided that if it cracked due to chemicals, so be it. I have a spare if all else fails. So to clean off the greasy residue I used Mr. Muscle Kitchen Clean. No damage to the plastic and it stayed almost crystal clear. The one on the left is the old one, compared to a brand new one from it's packaging on the right. (I wish I had taken some before pics)




When I was fist introduced to Autosol on a UK airgun forum we only had the gold metal polish one available at my local Midas. Today I saw that it comes in different applications now. Ranging from metal to plastic, aluminum and even stainless steel separately. 

Sorry for the long post for something so insignificant, but maybe somewhere someone can get an idea or save some money with this product. I paid R170 for the 75g tube. (will add a pic at the end of the thread to demonstrate size)
Here is the range that was available today, there might be more in bigger cities.

Reactions: Winner 6 | Informative 2


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Step 1: get Reo
Step 2: create fingerprint magnet

It's ok, it's my fingerprint magnet and I like it!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 8 | Funny 3


----------



## Viper_SA

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Step 1: get Reo
> Step 2: create fingerprint magnet
> 
> It's ok, it's my fingerprint magnet and I like it!!
> 
> View attachment 237022


My fingers are cramping up just looking at that! I've polished enough airgun pistons to know the work that goes into it. Even with mechanical help sometimes.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Viper_SA said:


> My fingers are cramping up just looking at that! I've polished enough airgun pistons to know the work that goes into it. Even with mechanical help sometimes.



I'll feel it tomorrow for sure... this was by-hand only.

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Quick Tip for fixing engraved logos on tanks:

- Remove extra paint from the logo if it started flaking/peeling 
- paint on two layers of your preferred color, cutex will do (don't tell the Mrs)
- Let it dry over night
- Polish it up and you have a new tank logo sorted

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 9 | Informative 1 | Creative 1


----------



## AKS

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Quick Tip for fixing engraved logos on tanks:
> 
> - Remove extra paint from the logo if it started flaking/peeling
> - paint on two layers of your preferred color, cutex will do (don't tell the Mrs)
> - Let it dry over night
> - Polish it up and you have a new tank logo sorted
> 
> View attachment 237261


Netjies! Looks great.

Reactions: Agree 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## Angelskeeper

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Quick Tip for fixing engraved logos on tanks:
> 
> - Remove extra paint from the logo if it started flaking/peeling
> - paint on two layers of your preferred color, cutex will do (don't tell the Mrs)
> - Let it dry over night
> - Polish it up and you have a new tank logo sorted
> 
> View attachment 237261



I knew that Taureen RDTA was going to the right home!!!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ARYANTO

Labour of love - got this pre loved Double barrel and between me and my ''tame engineer'' this is the nearly finished result ...[@Resistance you'll like this]

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7


----------



## AKS

ARYANTO said:


> Labour of love - got this pre loved Double barrel and between me and my ''tame engineer'' this is the nearly finished result ...[@Resistance you'll like this]
> View attachment 237348


Beautiful! Can’t wait to see the final result.

Reactions: Agree 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

ARYANTO said:


> Labour of love - got this pre loved Double barrel and between me and my ''tame engineer'' this is the nearly finished result ...[@Resistance you'll like this]
> View attachment 237348



Nicely Done @ARYANTO !!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

And then there was Blue...

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7


----------



## Resistance

ARYANTO said:


> Labour of love - got this pre loved Double barrel and between me and my ''tame engineer'' this is the nearly finished result ...[@Resistance you'll like this]
> View attachment 237348


So far so good. Glad you kept going with this project.

Reactions: Winner 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## THE REAPER

DarthBranMuffin said:


> And then there was Blue...
> 
> View attachment 237475


That blue one has my name written on it.

Reactions: Winner 3 | Funny 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Unintentionally ended up being Red White and Blue... but looking good none the less!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 8


----------



## Angelskeeper

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Unintentionally ended up being Red White and Blue... but looking good none the less!
> 
> View attachment 238481


I told you the blue would look good!!

Awesome job!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Unintentionally ended up being Red White and Blue... but looking good none the less!
> 
> View attachment 238481


That's friggen fantastic! ... You've certainly taken Mod and Atty restoration to a whole new level

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Unintentionally ended up being Red White and Blue... but looking good none the less!
> 
> View attachment 238481



Murica!!!!!

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 7


----------



## Morix

*here we go as promised. Items used. *
*Brasso
Fiber towel 
Elbow
Now i need new 30T's mine are past the 2 year mark. Also, im keen to trade this rda with spares and bag for any other stainless goon. Gime a shout.

This was fun. @Munro31 @DarthBranMuffin 








*

Reactions: Winner 9


----------



## Munro31

Morix said:


> *here we go as promised. Items used.
> Brasso
> Fiber towel
> Elbow
> Now i need new 30T's mine are past the 2 year mark. Also, im keen to trade this rda with spares and bag for any other stainless goon. Gime a shout.
> 
> This was fun. @Munro31 @DarthBranMuffin
> View attachment 242536
> View attachment 242537
> View attachment 242538
> View attachment 242539
> View attachment 242540
> View attachment 242541
> View attachment 242542
> View attachment 242543
> *


Wow!!! That is a massive difference! How is the elbow doing? Can it still lift a beer?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 7


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Morix said:


> *here we go as promised. Items used.
> Brasso
> Fiber towel
> Elbow
> Now i need new 30T's mine are past the 2 year mark. Also, im keen to trade this rda with spares and bag for any other stainless goon. Gime a shout.
> 
> This was fun. @Munro31 @DarthBranMuffin
> View attachment 242536
> View attachment 242537
> View attachment 242538
> View attachment 242539
> View attachment 242540
> View attachment 242541
> View attachment 242542
> View attachment 242543
> *



Well worth the early morning elbow exercise! Awesome job cleaning that baby up!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Morix

Munro31 said:


> Wow!!! That is a massive difference! How is the elbow doing? Can it still lift a beer?


Yea it can, if i dont keep her under my thumb its more work in the end. This was my 1st time to actually remove the posts and do a proper rda clean.

Another thing as i was walking to the toilet to take a shit, now currently replying half naked ( not weird at all) im looking for a decent engineer that could make a few components fully copper for me. Ill provide the copper. There are some coated components in the button i would rather change so that i have a full copper device and contacts etc. If you could point me to someone I'd appreciate that. 1st aftermarket custom KEEN.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Munro31

Morix said:


> Yea it can, if i dont keep her under my thumb its more work in the end. This was my 1st time to actually remove the posts and do a proper rda clean.
> 
> Another thing as i was walking to the toilet to take a shit, now currently replying half naked ( not weird at all) im looking for a decent engineer that could make a few components fully copper for me. Ill provide the copper. There are some coated components in the button i would rather change so that i have a full copper device and contacts etc. If you could point me to someone I'd appreciate that. 1st aftermarket custom KEEN.


Not weird at all, grew up in hostil till matric, actually miss all the nakedness, wahaha!!! Our resident know everything guy is @Intuthu Kagesi , damn near genuis this oke, dresses funny though.

Reactions: Winner 3 | Funny 3


----------



## Morix

Munro31 said:


> Not weird at all, grew up in hostil till matric, actually miss all the nakedness, wahaha!!! Our resident know everything guy is @Intuthu Kagesi , damn near genuis this oke, dresses funny though.


Would he be able to assist with the engineering?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Munro31

Morix said:


> Would he be able to assist with the engineering?


Most definitely

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Next level fun and games in the not too distant future...

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 7


----------



## Morix

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Next level fun and games in the not too distant future...
> 
> View attachment 242549


I can get you a cheaper alternative. Think is was like 150-200 bucks. Same thing and has 4 levels of speed. Including the tools and a small block of polish.

Reactions: Winner 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Morix said:


> I can get you a cheaper alternative. Think is was like 150-200 bucks. Same thing and has 4 levels of speed. Including the tools and a small block of polish.



Thanks @Morix , however this one arrived today, so I think I shall be set for a while now, do have extra bits and bobs on hand too. Will give you a shout if I am in need of a restock on the bits.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Resistance

Morix said:


> I can get you a cheaper alternative. Think is was like 150-200 bucks. Same thing and has 4 levels of speed. Including the tools and a small block of polish.



Seeing that you offered. Link please

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Resistance

@Norman Anderson
And @blujeens
@Intuthu Kagesi
@Mauritz are among a few people that could help with modification. I don't know their availability though.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Morix

Resistance said:


> Seeing that you offered. Link please


Im on my way to work atm, as soon as the wife wakes up ill ask her to send me a picture. Completely forgot the name.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Morix

Resistance said:


> Seeing that you offered. Link please


Okay. So i checked it out. Price have gone up but still worth it. Im not going to post a link but only give you the model so that you can check for best deals.

Dremel kit model 2050.

Reactions: Like 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn



Reactions: Winner 2 | Thanks 1 | Informative 3


----------



## blujeenz

Resistance said:


> @Norman Anderson
> And @blujeens
> @Intuthu Kagesi
> @Mauritz are among a few people that could help with modification. I don't know their availability though.


Nah, out of my ballpark, never worked copper on the lathe before and I hear its very tricky.
@KZOR knows a guy in Goodwood that did the homogenizer, atty stands drip tips etc, Nico Lubbe, if I remember right.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

blujeenz said:


> Nah, out of my ballpark, never worked copper on the lathe before and I hear its very tricky.
> @KZOR knows a guy in Goodwood that did the homogenizer, atty stands drip tips etc, Nico Lubbe, if I remember right.



It is indeed a @#$% to machine copper, particularly so in that it hardens whilst you're machining it and then softens with the mildest of heat treatments, (_aka as it cools post machining_) .... painful, as multiple tiny cuts of short duration are required for accurate machining

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> It is indeed a @#$% to machine copper, particularly so in that it hardens whilst you're machining it and then softens with the mildest of heat treatments, (_aka as it cools post machining_) .... painful, as multiple tiny cuts of short duration are required for accurate machining



Welcome back @Intuthu Kagesi !!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Muhammedv

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> View attachment 242620
> 
> View attachment 242621
> 
> View attachment 242622



These are your general retail prices... @Dela Rey Steyn , I have told @DarthBranMuffin that I got a direct contact for basically anything Bolts, Nuts & literally anything hardware related, torkcraft & all other reputable, quality machinery ... My grandfather owns temsik here in Jhb so give me shout if any of you need anything, will hook you up with the cost prices

Reactions: Winner 6


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Welcome back @Intuthu Kagesi !!


Aaaaw thanks @DarthBranMuffin ... Durbs was hectic, and ... my next visit has to include a driveway muffin and malt meet

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Sometimes we just need to polish our own wood...

Reactions: Winner 6 | Funny 4


----------



## Silver

Gorgeous @DarthBranMuffin !

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Found an RM2 RDA when tidying up the vape cave and gave it some polishing love!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5


----------



## Norman Anderson

Resistance said:


> @Norman Anderson
> And @blujeens
> @Intuthu Kagesi
> @Mauritz are among a few people that could help with modification. I don't know their availability though.


Depends on what modifications is needed. Give me a shout

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Some of the Dvarw's went to the polishing station! Now cleaned and drying!

Reactions: Winner 7


----------



## Rob Fisher

Thank you @Imti175! Pipe Drip Tip had a quick visit to the polishing station and she is shiny and ready for duty!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 6


----------



## Rob Fisher

Time for some maintenance love for the Voodoo Pipe! Mothers Polish for the brass and coconut oil for the wood!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7


----------



## Rob Fisher

Voodoo Wand Tube Mod for polishing!



Before




After

Reactions: Winner 8


----------



## Rob Fisher

Polishing time!

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## Rob Fisher

The Hellfire Phantoms needed some love and Coconut Oil!

Reactions: Winner 7


----------



## Rob Fisher

Brass Tube mods for polishing! Paddy Vapes and Atmizoo Lab 65!

Reactions: Winner 8


----------



## Rob Fisher

The new OG Dvarw DL's are about to hit the polishing station! Thereafter coil and wick time!

Reactions: Winner 6


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

So I got this little gem, Haku Riviera, from @Paul33 as I decided to Squonk again and have quite a love of a good RDTA... but the color was just not right... 





So off to the polishing station she went (mind you, I have not done this for a while, so it went a bit slower than usual)






She came out shiny like a new new RDTA.... 






And now I am a happy squonkey donkey!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 10


----------



## THE REAPER

And now @Paul33 is gonna want it back lol looks good and shiny so shiny.

Reactions: Funny 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Paul33

THE REAPER said:


> And now @Paul33 is gonna want it back lol looks good and shiny so shiny.


Don’t tell @DarthBranMuffin but I’m on the way there just now to steal it…

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Paul33 said:


> Don’t tell @DarthBranMuffin but I’m on the way there just now to steal it…



you know how vicious my dog is, she'll lick you to death...

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Paul33

DarthBranMuffin said:


> you know how vicious my dog is, she'll lick you to death...


does she still have her adventure abseiling gear on?

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

Some polishing love for my Obey Robot Aztec Billet Box panels! Before and after!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 6


----------



## Silver

Beautiful @Rob Fisher !

Reactions: Agree 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Extra special batch of specialised polishing compounds for polishing vape gear! Autosol is made in Germany! Boom!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5


----------



## Viper_SA

Rob Fisher said:


> Extra special batch of specialised polishing compounds for polishing vape gear! Autosol is made in Germany! Boom!
> View attachment 263095




Been using that for years. Very good stuff uncle

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Before and after!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Obey Robot BB panels need some Mother's Mag and Aluminium polish!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Silver

Amazing detail on those panels @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Stratum maintenance time! The positive battery point and 510 brass points were polished! The stainless steel tube was removed and polished. The inner sides were cleaned from a couple of years of hand moisture. The mod is now sparkling clean, and I will add a freshly coiled and wicked Dvarw DL on top! And topped off with a matchy-matchy Drip Tip by Bill!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Not vape gear but polishing on the vape polishing gear! I picked up this little trumpet in an antique store and brought it home to give it some love. First session at the Vape polishing stand!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------

